# Using Knoppix distro to fsck a Tivo disk?



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a Tivo Series 2 SD-DVR40 receiver. I had a 320GB Western Digital disk in use for several years but recently the Tivo was getting stuck at the "Welcome Powering Up..." stage quite often.

I would reboot the Tivo but it consistently would show the symptom of being stuck at the "Welcome Powering Up..." again.

I thought it was possibly the power supply so I replaced the power supply but kept the disk. The problem still appeared so it wasn't the power supply and it's probably the hard drive.

I got a new hard drive and installed InstantCake but I want to save the old disk. I plugged the old hard drive into my PC and booted it up using a Knoppix Linux Live CD.

After I got it up though, I cannot run fsck on the drive because Knoppix cannot mount the device and Knoppix complains that there's no boot partition on the drive. 

I read on this Forum that Knoppix was the only Linux distro that was able to interact with a Tivo hard drive. 

How can I run fsck on the hard drive? Is there another Linux distro I have to use?


----------



## Stan Green (Nov 14, 2016)

Did you find an answer to this question? I have the same issue.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

Stan Green said:


> Did you find an answer to this question? I have the same issue.


No PM responses Stan.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Doomster said:


> I have a Tivo Series 2 SD-DVR40 receiver. I had a 320GB Western Digital disk in use for several years but recently the Tivo was getting stuck at the "Welcome Powering Up..." stage quite often.
> 
> I would reboot the Tivo but it consistently would show the symptom of being stuck at the "Welcome Powering Up..." again.
> 
> ...


Try running a level 2 diagnostic on the drive with Spinrite version 6.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Tivo drives have a non-standard partition table. You can use a utility called tivopart. It runs automatically on the mfslive1.4 boot disk.


----------

